# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  دموع الغصون حمدلله عالسلامه

## حسان القضاة

تحية طيبة للجميع  .. وصلني خبر اكيد أن مديرة المنتدى "دموع الغصون " دخلت المستشفى لعده ايام للقيام بعمليه جراحية والحمدلله خرجب من المستشفى مساء الامس وحالتها الصحيه جيده وتتحسن ...ندعو الله ان يخفف عنها وتتحسن صحتها وتعود لنا لنطمئن عليها في القريب العاجل.

دموع الغصون الحمدلله عالسلامه وما على قلبك شر ... ان شاء الله كم يوم وبنشوفك بينا من جديد 


أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها
اللهم يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا سميع الدعاء يا من لا يعجزه
شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء  أنزل عليها العافية والبسها الصحة 

أأأأأأأأأمييييييين يارررب

وواجب منا كلنا كاسره واحده ان نوجه عبارات التهاني والتبريكات 

لمديرتنا الغالية ,, دموع الغصون ,,  

الف الحمدلله على سلامتك دموع الغصون يا رب اخر التعب والشر

----------


## shams spring

*نسأل الله العلي العظيم أن يمن على أختنا الغالية
 بالشفاء العاجل وأن يديم عليها وعلى جميع المسلمين لباس 
 الصحة والعافية الدائمة يا رب العالمين

 اللهم باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت وإذا سئلت به أعطيت
  أن تشفى اختنا الغالية**~~ دموع الغصون ~~**
 اللهم اشفها شفاء لا يغادر سقما
 اللهم رب الناس أذهب الباس واشف أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك

يا رب ترجعي تنوري المنتدى بالسلامة

*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

سلامتك يا أنتِ...

----------


## بسمه

ألف سلامه عليكي " دموع الغصون " 
ماا تشوفي شر ان شاء الله 
الك وحشه

----------


## محمد العزام

الف الف الف مليون الحمد لله على سلامتك دموع وماتشوفي شر بالمرة 

وترجعي تنوري هالمنتدى اشتقنالك واشتقنا لوجود روحك العطرة بالمنتدى 

افتقدنا وجودك معانا وكان المنتدى شبه خالي .. وارجعيلنا باقرب وقت 

وكمان مرة الف الحمد لله على سلامتك يارب 


jj.jpg



ffff.jpg




oooo.jpg

----------


## (dodo)

الحمدلله على سلامتك يا دموع وان شاء الله ما تشوفي شر

----------


## &روان&

الحمدلله على سلامتك يا دموووووووع

----------


## mylife079

*الحمد لله على سلامتك اختي دموع 

ما تشوفي شر 

سلامتك الف سلامه*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*سلامتك الف الف الف سلامة "دموع الغصون" ما ع قلبك شر الله يشفيكِ ويرجعلنا اياكِ بالسلامة ياااااااااااااااااااااا رب


*
**

*


*


*

**
*

----------


## Mr_HelL

الحمدلله على السلامة " دموع الغصون " ما تشوفي شر عليكي العافية يارب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الحمد لله على السلامه 

والف لا بأس عليكـِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

"حسان"
الله يسلمك ويحفظك من كل شر ، وما يشغل بالك على غالي
كلمات الشكر قليلة بحق يلي قدمته مشكور على سؤالك و اهتمامك 
بشكرك كتير على كلماتك بجد هالمكان بعنيلي كتير ويلي موجودين جزء من حياتي 
اليوم سأطفئ شمعة عامي الأول بين ثنايا هذا الصرح و سأشعل شمعة عامي الثاني بتحليق أرواحكم 
أتمنى أن يديم الله عليك الصحة والعافية 
أشكرك بحجم روعة روحك و جمال عطائك

----------


## دموع الغصون

"شمس" 
"قلعتي أبدية"
"بسمه"
"محمد العزام"
"دودو"
"روان"
"محمد حورية"
"هدوء عاصف"
"علاء"
"معاذ ملحم"

مشكورين جميعاً وما تشوفو شر 
والله يسلمكو ويديم عليكو الصحة والعافية 
أشتقتلكو كتير واشتقت للمنتدى 
بالرغم من تعبي و لهلا ما صحصحت منيح لكن ماقدرت ما ادخل اطمن عليكو و إن شاء الله كم يوم ورح ارجع متل أول

----------


## shams spring

*الف الف الف الحمد لله ع سلامة يا دمووووع
ما على قلبك شر يا رب
ونورتي المنتدى والله الك وحشة كبيرة وتركتي فراغ كبير 
ان شاء الله بتخفي وبترجعي احسن من الاول يا رب 
وديري بالك على حالك ولا تعبي حالك كتير ^_^*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يسلمك من كل شر 
ماتخافي عليّ أنا الحمدلله عم بتحسن و دايره بالي على حالي على الآخر بس ماقدرت ما ادخل واطمن عليكو 
ربي يخليكِ  شموس  ويبعد عنك كل مكروه

----------


## shams spring

*تسلميلي حبيبتي والحمد لله اللي طمنا عليكي ^_^*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يسلمك من كل شر 
وما ينشغل بالك على غالي 
كلك زوء

----------


## علاء سماره

ألف حمدلله على السلامه 
منوره

----------


## محمد العزام

كمان مرة الحمد لله ع سلامتك دموع وعنجد ماتتعبي حالك كثير وديري بالك على حالك منيح

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يسلمك من كل شر " علاء " ربي يحميك 

ما تشوف شر " محمد " ربي يسعدك ويهنيك 

حاضر ولا يهمكو رح دير بالي على حالي منيح 

ربي يبعد عنكم الألم و التعب

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الحمدلله على سلامتك يا دموع وما عقلبك شر  وانشالله ترجعيلنا بالسلامة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سلامات دموع الغصن ما علي قلبك شر الحمد الله عالسلامة

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

الحمد لله ع سلامتك 


ماتشوفي شر حبيبتي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الف سلامه عليكِ دموع وان شاء الله تتحسن صحتك ونشوفك بينا ,,

سلامتك حبيبتي 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يسلمكو من كل شر 

" الوردة الجريحة "
" تحية عسكرية "
" ملكه الاحساس "
" صديقة بنت شديفات "

مشكورين جميعاً على الكلمات العطرة 
الله يحميكو ويبعد عنكو كل مكروه

----------


## rand yanal

حمدا لله على سلامتك دموع .. سامحيني انه لهلا شفت المنتدى كنت مشغوله كتير  :Smile:  :Smile: 

إن شاء الله ما على قلبك شر يارب ♥♥

----------


## دموع الغصون

تسلمي " رند " كلك زوء 
الله يسلمك يارب

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*

**الحمد  لله على السلامه وان شاء الله اجر وعافيه وفي ميزان حسناتكِ وولديكِ  والمسلمين اجمعين لا بأس عليكِ أكرمكِ الله بشفاء . . . وأخلف عليكِ بذنوب  تتناثر وحسنات تتكاثر وألبسنا االله وإياكِ تاج الصحة وعمنا جميعاً بالرحمة.  الحمد الله على سلامتكِ
**

مشكور حسان على المبادرة 
*
*

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يسلمك من كل شر " امجاد " 
بشكرك كتير على كلماتك بجد كتير انبسط 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*الحمد لله على السلامة دموع الغصون*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يسلمك من كل شر " العقيق الأحمر "
يسلمو كتير على زوئك 
و آخر الغيبات يارب .. منوره من جديد

----------


## max

الف الحمدلله على سلامتك دموع الغصون يا رب يكون اخر التعب

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يسلمك من كل شر " ماكس " 
شكراً كتير لزوئك

----------

